# Uber riders with consistently bad ratings will be banned, company announces



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

IF you get on the wrong side of your Uber driver in the near future, you could find yourself being slapped with a six-month ban.

That's because the tech transportation giant is introducing a new system which will kick in when riders hit a rating for four-out-of-five stars or lower.

Once you hit this rating, presumably after you've done something intensely annoying and you've been rated accordingly by your driver, you will be sent an "friendly" email to remind you how you are expected to behave.

Susan Anderson, Uber General Manager ANZ, told news.com.au that, if you're rating does not improve, you will be sent two or three further emails to give you a chance to clean up your act.

However, if you fail to do this. You could find yourself banned from Uber for six months.

"We don't people to lose access we just want an environment of mutual respect," Ms Anderson said.

"By trialling these warnings to try and change people's behaviour, we have found that people do try and they improve their rating."

A four-star rating may not make you sound like a terrible passenger, however Ms Anderson says the vast majority of Australians on Uber have a far better rating.

She said nine-out-of-ten Aussie Uber users have a rating of 4.5 or higher, meaning the new changes will only affect a very small minority of people.

"The vast majority of riders will not be affected by this," added Ms Anderson, who incidentally has a rating of 4.82.

She said the new system has been introduced because stressed out drivers have revealed a raft of things which annoy them in multiple surveys.

"Drivers have reported a number of common incidents to us, for example when riders asked to be picked up in an unsafe location (such as a no-stopping zone in a CBD), it makes their jobs very stressful," she said.

"Conversation is another big one. We are all busy and sometimes we just want to sit there and check our phones. But, you don't have to talk to the driver all the way through the trip, just saying hello and goodbye makes a big difference.

"It's about treating people with common courtesy."

Uber says its users should treat each other with respect it's OK to have a chat but avoid topics that may make others uncomfortable.

The company has also reminded users of its no sex rule saying it's not appropriate to comment on someone's appearance or ask whether they are single or to text, call, or visit someone in person after a ride has been completed.

A number of Uber drivers told news.com.au they are scared to pick customers up from certain locationsbecause they are requesting pick-ups in no-stopping zones.

One experienced Uber driver told news.com.au he has had a fiery argument with customers over the issue and he has even had to change his hours in a desperate attempt to avoid being caught by traffic wardens.

"I'm so sick of it (customers requesting pick-ups in no-stopping zones). It happens every day and often several times a day too," said Sydney driver Chris Berrett.

"It makes you worried when you get a job in the CBD especially, because you're always thinking about where you can stop and if a warden is watching."

Another issue, which Uber found enrages its drivers is unplanned stops at different locations on the way to you destination - also known by some as the late-night Maccas stop.

Ms Anderson said the changes are just about instilling respect between the driver and rider.

"Just remember, the drivers are providing their own time and their own car," she said. "So it's important to think about them when you're booking your ride."

Uber users will be notified of the changes tomorrow and they will be phased in throughout the next two weeks.

UBER'S TIPS TO AVOID BEING BANNED

SAY G'DAY

It may sound simple, but taking a minute to say hello to your Uber driver and ask them how their day has been can make a massive difference to their experience, and to your rating. There's no need to get stuck in a deep and meaningful conversation, but it doesn't hurt to acknowledge the driver.

DON'T BE A SLAMMER

When you're in a hurry racing between meetings or running late to a social event, it can be easy to forget the little things, like shutting the car door firmly behind you, without blowing it off its hinges. Some Uber drivers complete thousands of trips a year, and the last thing they need is to hear the back door slam every time someone gets in or out of the car. Say thanks, shut the door firmly behind you, and be on your merry way.

KEEP YOUR RUBBISH TO YOURSELF

Nothing gets an Uber driver down like their car being littered with your morning coffee cup, or worse, your 3am kebab. You technically shouldn't be eating or drinking during your Uber ride anyway, but if you must, be sure to take your stinky rubbish with you, or your rating may well take a sad dive south.

LOCATION IS EVERYTHING

Some would call this common sense, but you'd be shocked to know the number of riders who drop their pin in the wrong location, leaving their driver waiting on a busy road in peak hour traffic. Take a second to make sure you drop your pin correctly, or enter your pick-up address, to save everyone a headache.

If you're running a bit late, let your driver know through the in-app messaging feature. When you do get into the vehicle, try to avoid changing your destination multiple times.

DON'T BE A BACK SEAT DRIVER

Once you've ordered an UberX, you can edit your final destination any time before the trip ends. Thanks to Uber's multiple destinations feature, you can also add up to two extra stops along the way. But remember, no one likes a back seat driver - telling your Uber driver to speed up, change lanes last minute or stop in illegal stopping zones is asking for trouble.

https://amp-news-com-au.cdn.ampproj...s/news-story/24703fe66cc8df3db04e2b4325b11388

This will be interesting


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned until they create a new account.

Why is 4.63 the min for a driver while a 4.00 is the min for a rider ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Glad to know that paxholes will be notified regarding ratings. Many paxholes are unaware that drivers are rating them.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

This is a step in the right direction!

Hopefully they will bring this to the states, and increase the drop off level to a rating of 4.50.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

So they get four warnings and then eventually can easily create a new account. Problem solved !


----------



## cantstopwontstop (Sep 1, 2018)

i only rate bad on trips i dont gross $10 on so all trips under 10 miles to me coercing free labor is defintion of a 1 star experience

ratings, stars, badges, quests,promos, bribery to collect on past labor(consecutive ride bonus), games, $2-9 fares are for children

until drivers are paid a fair legal wage 96% will churn, service will continue to decline

the bot doesn't realize humans can only be tricked into working for free, get in an accident, need a major repar, ticket, or many others whammys when "sharing" your ride so many times, 

the bot thinks it actually deserves to make more than the human, an actual "human" programmed the bot, more "humans" approved slavery in an app, a bot perfected 

yes free labor is slavery not whips & chains but none the less

a scooters time (.15 a minute) is worth more than a humans time .08 or less depending on market after cut) in vehicles that weigh 2000+ scooters

this company is actually legally operating think about that

is $5ish more per ride really that much of an ask? geez human drivers not going anywhere soon & the robots not going to be cheaper than that


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> However, if you fail to do this. You could find yourself banned from Uber for six months.


The optimum word here is *could*. I could win the Powerball. Uber could pay drivers $8/mile. Trump could be a good president.

Do you really think that Uber *would* (not could) delete the accounts of the millions of drunken idiots just because they've had a few poor ratings?


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Banned until they create a new account.
> 
> Why is 4.63 the min for a driver while a 4.00 is the min for a rider ?


Or they use their friends, or family members account, ive come across many who have lost their uber account, and now wreck their friends, had one lady plead me to not downvote her anymore, as she was on the edge of her account being closed, and I can see why,

4.63? here its 4.5. Uber always says it's the average, so if your city is 4.63 then that must mean drivers in your area have a higher average.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

This will another bs/pr stunt that won’t be enforced


----------



## Ubering in Stereo (Feb 13, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Banned until they create a new account.
> 
> Why is 4.63 the min for a driver while a 4.00 is the min for a rider ?


Because more is expected from a customer service "employee " than a paying customer. If you're a greeter at Walmart and you welcome shoppers with a cheery "Bugger off", you'll be fired. A customer won't be banned for rudeness to store personnel unless it gets out of hand.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mista T said:


> This is a step in the right direction!
> 
> Hopefully they will bring this to the states, and increase the drop off level to a rating of 4.50.


Uber needs to let drivers go back and give 5 stars to the late tippers. 
It would suck for someone's rating to be dropping even though they tip.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

I hate when pax slam my doors it’s very annoying I don’t want my doors falling off


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BlueManOC said:


> I hate when pax slam my doors it's very annoying I don't want my doors falling off


Falling doors is definitely a problem that plagues all drivers


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

At least they will be aware that we rate them. Can’t hurt.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

More lip service. With a 4.82 rating Ms. Anderson must not be a tipper.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The optimum word here is *could*. I could win the Powerball. Uber could pay drivers $8/mile. Trump could be a good president.
> 
> Do you really think that Uber *would* (not could) delete the accounts of the millions of drunken idiots just because they've had a few poor ratings?


I am glad someone brought up Trump to this related to him topic.
I just had a ride( I was a pax) where driver trashed Trump. I don't know why he felt to open his mouth about politics. Two stars.


----------



## Ubering in Stereo (Feb 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber needs to let drivers go back and give 5 stars to the late tippers.
> It would suck for someone's rating to be dropping even though they tip.


Exactly. One of the few good things about the Lyft app is the ability to change the passenger rating within 24 hours after the trip. Uber definitely needs to borrow this feature like they did the 5 minute timer. I give almost everyone 5 stars in case they tip online. I don't want to discourage late tipping if the passenger happens to care about his rating. In a perfect world, only tippers would be 5 star customers. This would balance the driver-passenger power relationship .


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Banned until they create a new account.
> 
> Why is 4.63 the min for a driver while a 4.00 is the min for a rider ?


its 4.3 here. maybe its a regional change, havent heard anythign abotu it in the US


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber needs to let drivers go back and give 5 stars to the late tippers.
> It would suck for someone's rating to be dropping even though they tip.


Yes, this would be a good change that would not cost them anything.

The challenge with that is that Uber, riders CAN see their ratings, and this leads to retaliation.

Lyft got it right by not showing pax their ratings, and took it a step further by rounding ratings to the nearest tenth.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Why 4 warnings ? 3 strikes and your out. Amazon is worse than that to there Flex drivers. 

Plus, like Amazon, one should not be able to create a new account on the same phone. IP address ? Course they can get a burner phone , but it slows them down.

I've had a few pax, that I've trashed there "Friends" account.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I already banned all pax below 4.8. I just don't take them.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Why 4 warnings ? 3 strikes and your out. Amazon is worse than that to there Flex drivers.
> 
> Plus, like Amazon, one should not be able to create a new account on the same phone. IP address ? Course they can get a burner phone , but it slows them down.
> 
> I've had a few pax, that I've trashed there "Friends" account.


Has anyone in here know what is required to make a new Uber account? I've never ridden an Uber. Also, I'm also a flex driver. On what basis does amazon kick/deactivate a driver?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Monkchoi said:


> Has anyone in here know what is required to make a new Uber account? I've never ridden an Uber. Also, I'm also a flex driver. On what basis does amazon kick/deactivate a driver?


An email and a credit card.

Well and a phone


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

henrygates said:


> I already banned all pax below 4.8. I just don't take them.


perfectly stated; I also tend to avoid 5.0s in certain situations


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The optimum word here is *could*. I could win the Powerball. Uber could pay drivers $8/mile. Trump could be a good president.


Poor analogy. Unemployment is low, stock market is high, less people on food stamps, 2 great supreme court justices added, deported a Nazi last week, Made a deal to denuclearize NK, lowered taxes, deregulation........

And we are just getting started! I could go on all day #MAGA


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

This won't work anywhere. They might test it only for a while.
Some passengers deserve the 1 star.
But many passengers are getting this 1 star, simply because it is a short trip, and they don't tip.
I personally after one year of driving, I started giving 1 star to some of my regular passengers ( 10 rides at least) , these are the passengers with short trips and never tipped , and they think they are doing me a favor riding with me.


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

They mean those riders that don't spend more than 100 bucks a month, the ones that get past that can use your car for a toilet if they want.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Why is 4.63 the min for a driver while a 4.00 is the min for a rider ?


Obviously a rider is far more valuable than a lowly and petty driver!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Made a deal to denuclearize NK, lowered taxes, deregulation........


Why is Trump's deal any better than Clinton's deal that North Korea would denuclearize, or Dubya's deal that North Korea would denuclearize?


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Poor analogy. Unemployment is low, stock market is high, less people on food stamps, 2 great supreme court justices added, deported a Nazi last week, Made a deal to denuclearize NK, lowered taxes, deregulation........
> And we are just getting started! I could go on all day #MAGA


Starting politics on UP is just as bad as as a pax starting politics or religion on a ride #crickets


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

woodywho said:


> Starting politics on UP is just as bad as as a pax starting politics or religion on a ride #crickets


I've started a politics convo with pax...

And got a great convo badge for it....8>O

Rare and hard To pull off...but possible...

I think they just get a kick....

Talking things like politics...

With a monkey...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Isn't this the third or fourth time they announced it and we went...


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Uber will never introduce it in the U.S. I assume they don't have a lot of alternatives in New Zealand/Australia. Here everyone has competitors.


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

This all sounds like bluster to me. There's no way Uber will deactivate f


Rakos said:


> I've started a politics convo with pax...
> 
> And got a great convo badge for it....8>O
> 
> ...


I've been looking at this monkey for so long I'm starting to get attracted to the simian. Oh and don't say "monkey around" or "monkey up" very offensive.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Why is Trump's deal any better than Clinton's deal that North Korea would denuclearize, or Dubya's deal that North Korea would denuclearize?


Who said one deal was better than the other?



woodywho said:


> Starting politics on UP is just as bad as as a pax starting politics or religion on a ride #crickets


Why did you quote me then say "starting on politics" I didn't start the political talk on this thread, I responded to it. I too have talked politics with pax, it often comes up when they ask me my NFL team. Lol. I'm currently 4.92 on U and 4.93 on L so I'm not concerned how you feel about it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Who said one deal was better than the other?


Well, neither Clinton's nor Dubya's deal amounted achieved at all. Not worth the paper they were written on. So I assumed that since you were boasting about Trump's deal with North Korea that you thought that his deal, unlike the previous two, would be of some value and therefore better. If that's the case, I wonder what would make you think that.

But, yes, on the other hand you could have been boasting about Trump's deal all the while believing that it would be as valueless as, or even worse than, the previous two deals. Which would be an odd thing to do.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> But, yes, on the other hand you could have been boasting about Trump's deal all the while believing that it would be as valueless as, or even worse than, the previous two deals. Which would be an odd thing to do.


I was listing SOME of the positive things that Trump has done. I do see it as a positive, and even the liberals (Bill Maher, CNN, MSNBC) we giving him props for the meeting and attempting to solve a problem. That's a lot more than BHO did.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> I was listing SOME of the positive things that Trump has done. I do see it as a positive, and even the liberals (Bill Maher, CNN, MSNBC) we giving him props for the meeting and attempting to solve a problem. That's a lot more than BHO did.


Well, that's where we disagree. As we have seen in the past, merely signing pieces of paper with Korean dictators is of no value. In order to be able to see any value in the Trump agreement, I personally would need to see evidence of why his attempt is any different (better) than any of his predecessors'.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Why did you quote me then say "starting on politics" I didn't start the political talk on this thread, I responded to it. I too have talked politics with pax, it often comes up when they ask me my NFL team. Lol. I'm currently 4.92 on U and 4.93 on L so I'm not concerned how you feel about it.


Once again I don't do religion and politics with strangers and I'm defintely not discussing subpar U/L ratings LOL


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Next time I’m driving in Australia this will be comforting.


----------



## mikeslemonade (Jun 25, 2016)

Cool when I ride I will 1 star drivers haha to kick them out. More business for me. And it will take me forever to reach 4.0 because I’ve been driving 3 years with a 4.98.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The worst rider I've ever had was a 4.11. Even that is above the threshold. It needs to be something like 4.5.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber needs to let drivers go back and give 5 stars to the late tippers.
> It would suck for someone's rating to be dropping even though they tip.


I think Uber told us not to rate the pax based on tip-no tip. Therefore they will not let us re-rate pax after the fact. Jmo


----------



## mikeslemonade (Jun 25, 2016)

mikeslemonade said:


> Cool when I ride I will 1 star drivers haha to kick them out. More business for me. And it will take me forever to reach 4.0 because I've been driving 3 years with a 4.98.


Lets see who will last this 1-star war!


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Grahamcracker said:


> IF you get on the wrong side of your Uber driver in the near future, you could find yourself being slapped with a six-month ban.
> 
> That's because the tech transportation giant is introducing a new system which will kick in when riders hit a rating for four-out-of-five stars or lower.
> 
> ...


It's only for Australia and NZ. Don't get excited


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Why is this featured topic????


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> I think Uber told us not to rate the pax based on tip-no tip. Therefore they will not let us re-rate pax after the fact. Jmo


Everything UBER tells you, do the opposite


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> This will another bs/pr stunt that won't be enforced












This..this is like my theme song. I sing this in the shower often.



KD_LA said:


> Obviously a rider is far more valuable than a lowly and petty driver!
> 
> View attachment 257913


Its been down hill ever since I left, I tell ya!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> This..this is like my theme song. I sing this in the shower often.
> 
> Its been down hill ever since I left, I tell ya!


born down in a dead mans town! 
the first kick I took was when I hit the online button 
end up like a ant that's been beat too much 
till you spend half your night just ****ing up.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for posting, Graham. If nothing else, anything in the news that says we share and rate passengers, is a good thing. 

Had an odd thought. When in contact with Uber, I am always polite and somewhat professional. (I try but can't put lipstick on a pig, snork)

But on rare, seemingly not canned responses. They seem genuinely pleasant and on occasion, mention my history. Honestly, does not seem obsequious.

I'm thinking they, after interaction, Uber rates us. Really would make sense. 

LoL, "Uber Big Brodder is watching"
(& rating)


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber needs to let drivers go back and give 5 stars to the late tippers.
> It would suck for someone's rating to be dropping even though they tip.


The only problem with this, is inversely you have a lot of Uber drivers handing out bad ratings, simply for not getting a tip.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, that's where we disagree. As we have seen in the past, merely signing pieces of paper with Korean dictators is of no value. In order to be able to see any value in the Trump agreement, I personally would need to see evidence of why his attempt is any different (better) than any of his predecessors'.


You fail to realize that Trump got China to pressure NK.. something Bush and Clinton never did. BHO did squat other than 'lead from behind' (lol wut?)

NK came to the table because Trump showed the world that he's NOT Obama. Trump put the hurt on Syria and every country knows now if Trump says he'll strike, he'll do it. Trump also ramped up attacks on ISIS and pretty much ended their control of Iraq. The world fears the US under Trump. Trump is using both soft and hard power to make things better.

The hate against Trump is largely based on misinformation. I've yet to hear any concrete reason why people hate Trump.

Trump lies? LOL Obama lied, Bush lied, Clinton lied.....

As for pass ratings? There are not enough rides in my area to deny low ratings. Most of the pass I have gotten (less than 30 over 2 months) the lowest was a 4.3 and I had no issues. If I filtered out less than 4.8's I'd never get a pass.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

I’m my market, 4 and under is a pretty low bar. Pax would have to be consistently obnoxious and rude to get a rating like that.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> The only problem with this, is inversely you have a lot of Uber drivers handing out bad ratings, simply for not getting a tip.


I agree. Get rid of the bad folks. I'd much rather have a non tipping good passenger than a jerk who gives me a whole dollar or 2...

"Sometimes when it's all said and done, there is justice to this life. 'cause what that man done to me, I done to his wife"


----------



## Listen41 (May 6, 2018)

Another way UBER to Control The Rideshare driver when The UBER Company does not do anything. Most Uber drivers are very sensible , reasonable and matured people . There no reason to extort them with the rating system. I have over 1500 five star in four months. why shouldn't it cross out many of teh Bad ratings. Our Job is to drive customers from point at to point be...not be their slaves. ... anyone can give us bad ratings based on the ethnicity, race, grumpy customer, cheap customers etc. 

Uber need to pay us more. This is the most cheap customer service.UBer is cheap, Lyft is cheap. They do not pay us literally fair share of our percentage, now they want to punish us with teh ratings. So If they want to receive better customer service , they should make it worth it for us. 

They Motel 6 and the Ritz carlton is not the same category of the service. Uber is no Star ride share and The carlton is five star hotel, There is a difference.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Glad to know that paxholes will be notified regarding ratings. Many paxholes are unaware that drivers are rating them.


i gave my first 1 star last night (79th trip). reason: disrespectful.

i gave him all of my southern manners. you have yourself a great night, thanks so much!

he grunts. like a g.d. animal and slams my door. he was rude when i greeted him. rude when i confirmed the address. then grunts and slams my door. i drove away and said have a great night you effing ahole. still smiling because i know i am about to reduce his driver pool. what went wrong? omgosh lookie there, disrespectful is my first choice! that was fun, can't wait to do it again!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Texie Driver said:


> i gave my first 1 star last night (79th trip). reason: disrespectful.
> 
> i gave him all of my southern manners. you have yourself a great night, thanks so much!
> 
> he grunts. like a g.d. animal and slams my door. he was rude when i greeted him. rude when i confirmed the address. then grunts and slams my door. i drove away and said have a great night you effing ahole. still smiling because i know i am about to reduce his driver pool. what went wrong? omgosh lookie there, disrespectful is my first choice! that was fun, can't wait to do it again!


Yeeees let the hate flow through you. Once you embrace the dark side you'll be a true boober driver


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> Yeeees let the hate flow through you. Once you embrace the dark side you'll be a true boober driver


it isn't hate at all, it is love for myself and all of you. i felt good putting the mark of cain on that ungrateful bastid as a loving warning to my ubretheren. while forever banishing him from my car. with just a click!


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I get annoyed when a pax doesn't put a 10 spot in my hand after each ride.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Texie Driver said:


> i gave my first 1 star last night (79th trip). reason: disrespectful.
> 
> i gave him all of my southern manners. you have yourself a great night, thanks so much!
> 
> he grunts. like a g.d. animal and slams my door. he was rude when i greeted him. rude when i confirmed the address. then grunts and slams my door. i drove away and said have a great night you effing ahole. still smiling because i know i am about to reduce his driver pool. what went wrong? omgosh lookie there, disrespectful is my first choice! that was fun, can't wait to do it again!


Not fun, TD. Sorry to hear. Don't let it get to ya. Seems about rite. 1 in a hundred.

After one of them, I try to blow it off. Easier said than done, I know. (or go get a beer, LoL.)



heynow321 said:


> Yeeees let the hate flow through you. Once you embrace the dark side you'll be a true boober driver


LoL


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Banned until they create a new account.
> 
> Why is 4.63 the min for a driver while a 4.00 is the min for a rider ?


Because money. This is the same double standard that allows an unsightly person to be a prostitute. Whereas men are generally manipulated through their sexuality and needs, a drivers need for income follows suit.

Like any business though, if you tell the person with the cash to buzz off, you won't have a job much longer, self-employed or otherwise. But if a customer gives you a bad attitude- they're the ones with the cash.

If you're approached with someone requesting a 3.9 favor, perhaps just tell them you charge extra for that ;-)


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

Had this one come up last night and declined it


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Some great thoughts. We are the first in line of Uber's customers. So they want to keep us happy/working. So there has to be a line of what an end consumer can get away with. With a huge turn over of drivers, they have to. It's just business. By the same token, they don't wan't to loose a rider customer. 

Before new fearless leader, read damage control. All the TV commercials here were seeking drivers. Perhaps killing 2 birds with one stone. Keep Uber in the public eye and name recognition coupled with seeking drivers.

Lyft's was just a vague insult of corporate culture.

I'm thinking it has been or still is. "What are the biggest complaints from drivers?" Not that a whole lot is invested in "on-boarding" new drivers. 

But they will always allow a rider much more latitude. They only see a bottom line and are not 1.5 feet from them trapped in a car.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

It's about time, to all the entitled passengers out there welcome to your new Uber, enjoy!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> IF you get on the wrong side of your Uber driver in the near future, you could find yourself being slapped with a six-month ban.
> 
> That's because the tech transportation giant is introducing a new system which will kick in when riders hit a rating for four-out-of-five stars or lower.
> 
> ...


The problems that Uber is likely to encounter here is that some pax with low ratings will complain that it is about their ethnicity or their failure to tip.

Could become a civil rights situation, if too many blacks are banned in certain cities.

As ride sharing continues to evolve into a "public accommodation" or "public utility" , its going to be difficult for Uber to scratch civilians from the platform, especially for this. Much for the same reason that very few get barred from riding the city bus.

My guess is Uber will raise people's ratings unilaterally to stop most from getting barred.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

cantstopwontstop said:


> i only rate bad on trips i dont gross $10 on so all trips under 10 miles to me coercing free labor is defintion of a 1 star experience
> 
> ratings, stars, badges, quests,promos, bribery to collect on past labor(consecutive ride bonus), games, $2-9 fares are for children
> 
> ...


Hopefully you're not a real driver with an attitude like that.


----------



## SlackerInc (Aug 22, 2018)

So you guys frequently downrate pax? I’m 200 rides in, and have given only one rating lower than five stars: three stars for a drunk who passed out and had to be dragged out of the car.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SlackerInc said:


> So you guys frequently downrate pax? I'm 200 rides in, and have given only one rating lower than five stars: three stars for a drunk who passed out and had to be dragged out of the car.


No. I give every reasonable rider the five stars they deserve. Most people are nice but I don't work bar closings so I mostly avoid drunks.


----------



## SlackerInc (Aug 22, 2018)

Drunks are almost all I drive!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

SlackerInc said:


> Drunks are almost all I drive!


I drive almost all my rides, drunk


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I know a pax with 3 accounts- 1 for himself, 1 for his dog, and 1 for his cat. Pax accounts are not verified- if the account has a valid credit card it’s good to go. Try getting an Uber account for your “left nut”, just attach a valid credit card or prepaid credit card and your “left nut” will be ordering rides in no time. *you should probably also create an account for your “right nut ” too - they like to travel together


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Dang. I thought my cat having an uber account was bad......


----------



## Cheeetah (Jul 15, 2018)

I had a trip with stupid people couple of weeks ago where I dinged the ride to 3 stars (which I rarely do) and put into the comments section the fact that they were apparently consuming (and therefore left behind) alcohol in the vehicle. Lyft in this case (it would never happen with Uber since you aren't given the opportunity to rate the pax after the fact) actually responded to me with a (probably boilerplate) message about contacting the pax regarding the transgression and taking appropriate action. I was hoping that meant termination in some Schwarzenegger manner, but I suppose a 6-month requirement that they switch to Uber is just as good... 

Also bear in mind that this account represented one girl out of 6 miscreants; one could assume there were at least 5 other accounts - or six, since one pax was male and therefore had (hopefully) two testicles to register. ...Not sure if women can register a "left hind tit", but that would increase account creation options geometrically.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

4.0 pretty much means they have to like regularly vandalize Uber vehicles to ever actually get banned from service. Anyone who's just a typical paxhole will likely stay on.

After 3 weeks of Lyft and easily having a 5.00 rating finally got my first lower rating from a rider who went for a shared ride. Of course she has no idea how shared rides work because she immediately complained after asking to book a U Turn to get to work faster that they added another ride a mile away from her. Complaining and huffing and puffing in front of other pax and ship. Said she'll never use the service again because of how late she was being for work on a shared ride. She definitely got a 2 star with complaint. Should have gave her one but I guess since she breathes and didn't hit me I'll give her that.

Don't understand how people live in expensive apartments in North Bethesda near iPic leather seat full entree serving theaters n ship and decide to cheap out on a shared ride when they are late for work. Do the single damn ride and stop pinching driver's ratings because you are cheap and don't understand how the app works. If you got the money then act like it. You know time = money when you got money but won't spend the money.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> More lip service. With a 4.82 rating Ms. Anderson must not be a tipper.


If she's regional manager for Uber Australia and NZ, she _can't_ tip. It's not possible in these countries.


----------

